# [SOLVED] Iptables - konfiguracja jądra.

## SlashBeast

Witam! Mam dość denerwujący mnie problem. Otóż nie potrafie na nowych jądrach skonfigurować iptables. Googluje, googluje i trafiam a to na gentoo-wiki, a to do dokumentacji gentoo odnosnie konfiguracji routera i wszystkie podane ficzery które trzeba włączyć w kernelu ... nie moge znacznej części ich włączyć, nie moge ich znaleźć. Czy mógł by ktoś podpowiedzieć co powłączać w menuconfig lub ręcznie w .config? Był bym dozgonnie wdzięczny i sądze, że nie tylko ja mam problem z wyklikaniem iptables w nowych kernelach.

Uzywam 2.6.22.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by SlashBeast on Fri Jul 13, 2007 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Redhot

Ja tez zawsze mam ten wkurzający problem. Jak czegoś nie mogę znaleźć to google: 2.6.21 iptables NAT

I wiele ludzi pyta się gdzie są różne rzeczy.

A ty dokładnie czego nie możesz znaleźć?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mam CONFIG_NETFILTER=y i niby powinno byc dobrze, jednak odpalając skrypt routujący net dostaje 

```
iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

Prawda jest taka, że zielonego pojęcia nie mam o Iptables i tak to jest jak zaczyna mi być potrzebne coś, o czym nie mam pojęcia.  :Wink: 

Skrypt który odpalam wygląda tak:

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward #//odpalamy :P

#//czyscimy stare regulki

iptables -F -t nat

iptables -X -t nat

iptables -F -t filter

iptables -X -t filter

#//akceptujemy wszystko

iptables -t filter -P FORWARD ACCEPT

iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT

#//odpalamy maskarade

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE

#//jakies dodatkowe moduly do ftp i irca, nie wiem dokladnie

#/sbin/modprobe ip_nat_ftp

#/sbin/modprobe ip_nat_irc

#//przyklad przekierowania portow

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1863 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.101:1863

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 1863 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.101:1863

```

Nie mam pojęcia co włączyć w kernel, by to śmigało.

----------

## Redhot

Sprobuj

```
CONFIG_NF_NAT
```

I pozaznaczaj odpowiednio wg. faq na gentoo.org dotyczącego routera:

Networting ---> Networting Options ---> Network packet filtering framework (netfilter)

Mój to 2.6.21

----------

## bartmarian

moze chodzi o nie zaladowane moduly jajka ? ja mam wlaczone automatyczne ladowanie w jaju

+ kilka i tak musze zaladowac recznie (modules.autoload), moja lista w serwerku wyglada tak:

(czesc z nich oczywiscie nie jest potrzebna, nie "wybieralem")

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> sch_sfq                 6080  274
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Sprobuj
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_NF_NAT
> ```
> ...

 

```
betrayed linux # grep NAT .config

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

betrayed linux # 
```

Zobacz skrina [zonk.png]. Generalnie tak, jakby zgineły ustawienia które powinienem włączyć. w 2.6.22 to zgineło? Az emerge 2.6.21 i sprawdze tam.

ADDED:

Pokombinowalem i jakoś odpaliło to, juz nie wywala błędu. Swoją drogą denerwujące jest gdy coś zmienają i potem tego nie można odnaleźć w kernelu. Ale ok. SOLVED.

----------

## kurak

Racja, samo pisanie firewalla czy wklejanie (jak kto woli) nie jest aż tak ciężkie, ale pachowanie i włączanie odpowiednich opcji w kernelu jest zagmatwane, a jak już Ci się wydaje, że masz wszystko, to wywala jakiś błąd. Ja miałem tak, jak bawiłem się iproute2, ciągle mi marucził, że nie mógł załadować czegoś tam (już nie pamiętam) i było robione z dokuumentacją, tourtialami...

----------

## msch

dlatego ja zawsze z iptables zaznaczam wszystkie opcje jako moduly   :Very Happy: 

----------

## danger_riff

Witam. Miałem podobny problem, znalazłem rozwiązanie na forum debiana

```
Netfilter daj na stale

Network packet filtering debugging *

Bridged IP/ARP packets filtering *

w sekcji CORE NETFILTER configuration:

Netfilter netlink interface *

Netfilter nfqueue over nfnetlink interface *

Netfilter LOG over ...... interface *

Connection tracking flow accounting *

Connection tracking security mask support *

Connection tracking events

teraz od SCTP protocol do Connection tracking netlink interface na M

dalej zostaw jak jest i zaznacz na M pozycje "state match support"

esc esc

w sekcji IP NETFILTER CONFIGURATION

IPv4 connection tracking... (...) *

proc/sysctl compatibility (...) *

IP userspace queueing via (...) M

IP tables support (required ...) *

Packet filtering *

(...)

Full NAT *

MASQUERADE target support *
```

i to powinno wystarczyć. 

Żródło: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?p=65019&sid=39b89bb235f83f7ddb5fcfc6e7fed57f

----------

## ufoq

Mam podobny problem, może kto będzie wiedział o co chodzi, bo ja już głupieje.......

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572476.html

----------

